# Bay Area Visit



## StinsonPilot (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone in the Bay area that needs some good tire kicking? I'm available! 

I'll be there starting today for a few weeks on an AOG job. I'm working nights, so I'll probably either have a few mornings or mid afternoon available.


----------

